# Gas spring as bow shooting practice tool



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i keep a Vibracheck, safe draw on one of my older bows in the winter months for shooting practice,i can shoot it anyplace in the house and do not have to worry about dry fires.


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

Probably not, doesn't sound like it. I'm sure there are practice aids that are much safer. 
Just my .02


----------



## k.chamby (Sep 5, 2014)

I wouldn't, what happens if the gas spring faults (resulting in a dry fire and potentially flying shrapnel)? Also, there would be no benefit as you will not see a grouping and other inconsistencies in your actual shots, kinda makes the whole process a farce. 

At least with a target in your garage, kitchen or living room you can see your grouping and hear differences in your bow shooting as you normally would, even if it is only 3-5 yards away.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just put a target in the corner and put an arrow in the bow. Then shoot it...drawing the bow isn't practice. Without feedback, you may be training bad habits into your draw and grip anyway thus making your 'practice' the exact opposite of helpful.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. That is why I posted that question here before I did it. But also this might help me practicing hinge release.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Blind bailing can be done at 3 feet and is the best practice for back tension!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK check this out, I made my own air piston so I could practice my finger release. On the genesis bow I used an old arrow as the piston shaft on the big boy bow I used a .25 aluminum rod. the piston is just a piece of wooden dowel that fits rather loosely in the tube. I thought I had done a full thread on it but I can't find it.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

b0w_bender said:


> OK check this out, I made my own air piston so I could practice my finger release. On the genesis bow I used an old arrow as the piston shaft on the big boy bow I used a .25 aluminum rod. the piston is just a piece of wooden dowel that fits rather loosely in the tube. I thought I had done a full thread on it but I can't find it.


Can you adjust the pressure?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Pysiek said:


> Can you adjust the pressure?


If you want less pressure you could drill a hole in the end of the tube. My first attempt had pretty tight clearance on the piston so I had to drill a small hole in the end to get it work correctly. The first time I released it the air pressure was to great it took 2 or 3 seconds to get back the the normal brace height.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

looks a lot like my safe draw bow bender good job!!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

b0w_bender said:


> If you want less pressure you could drill a hole in the end of the tube. My first attempt had pretty tight clearance on the piston so I had to drill a small hole in the end to get it work correctly. The first time I released it the air pressure was to great it took 2 or 3 seconds to get back the the normal brace height.


Can you post how did you build that?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

you could always go this route
www.airowgun.com

basically the same thing that bender has done.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know where they got them, but Lancaster Archery Supply has a couple of Genesis bows in their showroom with similar devices on them. They are there for folks to try out releases before purchase.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Go to your local rehab facility and ask them if they will allow you to buy the excerize bands they use on patients. They are color coded for different strengths. I cut them to about 4' long then tied them in a knot so they form a loop. The length of the loop determine the draw weight and it can be changed when your strength increases. I then tied in a d-loop. You can draw and hold using your release, do multiple reps, etc. Extremely good excerize routine. 

I think your making a huge mistake drawing your bow with no arrow in it. Wait until its in a pile at your feet - your going to wish you'd never done it.


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

i would just get a dummy release.. Just my .02


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

dblungem said:


> Go to your local rehab facility and ask them if they will allow you to buy the excerize bands they use on patients. They are color coded for different strengths. I cut them to about 4' long then tied them in a knot so they form a loop. The length of the loop determine the draw weight and it can be changed when your strength increases. I then tied in a d-loop. You can draw and hold using your release, do multiple reps, etc. Extremely good excerize routine.
> 
> I think your making a huge mistake drawing your bow with no arrow in it. Wait until its in a pile at your feet - your going to wish you'd never done it.


Most sporting goods stores sell these bands. You can even get them with a handle so its similar to a bow grip.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is a cross section of the unit I made. It's real simple it's just a tube with a piston. The tube can be anything PVC pipe Aluminum thin walled tube what ever not really all that critical. Then place a piston\plunger on the inside, I used wood dowel but again any round stock will do as long as it fits within I would say a 1/32 from each side, To tight and it becomes to hard to draw and slows the piston too much during the shot. Lastly you need to attach some sort of mounting bracket to the side. If you use PVC pipe you can easily glue a piece of PVC plastic to the side of it and screw on a bracket to that. I use the plunger hole to secure it to the bow. If you could scheme up a quick disconnect that would be even better.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I don't know where they got them, but Lancaster Archery Supply has a couple of Genesis bows in their showroom with similar devices on them. They are there for folks to try out releases before purchase.


Those are Vibrachecks. I don't believe that they are available any more. They are much like the unit that b0w bender built.

I used to have one and hated it. It didn't give the feel of a regular shot because it threw off the balance of the bow. I couldn't get a vibracheck shot to translate to a regular shot. For me a blank bale in the basement works much better.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

aread said:


> Those are Vibrachecks. I don't believe that they are available any more. They are much like the unit that b0w bender built.
> 
> I used to have one and hated it. It didn't give the feel of a regular shot because it threw off the balance of the bow. I couldn't get a vibracheck shot to translate to a regular shot. For me a blank bale in the basement works much better.


But you have a basement and I don't :-(


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Pysiek said:


> But you have a basement and I don't :-(


That would be a problem. :sad:

b0w bender's unit would probably be better than the original Vibracheck. It's made of PVC instead of steel, so it will be a lot lighter.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

It would definitely take some work to get the balance the same. This is one of the few cases where I'd balance the bow at brace first....well, sort of.

I'd find out how my bow was set up at anchor. Then I'd pull the stab, see how the bow balanced free hanging from the top cam, I'd then add the device and see where it balanced at brace. I'd put a v-bar on and get back to the same balance as the bow was with nothing on it (free hanging). Then the weight added to get balanced...I'd add that to my normal setup-- and start from there.

I figure setting up this way will get me close to a normal setup.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

I just shoot in my garage in a old target .


----------



## ZAB1 (Jul 12, 2016)

This seems extremely sketchy. I’d stick to a target in garage or porch


----------



## Ron Nepini (Jan 29, 2003)

As for practice with your back tension release I use a piece if cord, tie a knot in it, put the string between your thumb and forefinger, adjust the cord to your anchor and shoot away. You can keep this device in your pocket and practice when ever you want without a bow or arrows. Enjoy.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

I just go down in the basement and shoot till my tongue falls out ,then I stuff it back in and go upstairs ...lol


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/saunders-firing-linetm.html


----------

